# Feeding show goats



## Clover2014 (Apr 6, 2015)

I have bought 3 new show goats for this season and I am going next weekend to look for more. I have some questions about feeding show goats. I have heard different things, and I am trying to decide which route I want to take. 
First what kind of feed should I use? I have been using Climatizer. 
Do you feed your goats separate or let them eat together?
How much do I need to feed? I have heard let them eat as much as they want, but I have also heard to just feed the like 3% of their body weight.

Any help or tips would be appreciated!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If you feed separately, you will know exactly how much they are eating and adjust amounts accordingly. Just tie them up in 3 different places when you feed.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Are these Boers or dairy goats?


----------



## Clover2014 (Apr 6, 2015)

They are boer goats. I am really leaning towards feeding them separately, but I didn't know if that was the best option.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I would feed them separately. That way you can monitor their weight and body condition and adjust their feed accordingly. I do that with my dairy goats. I have a small herd, but I heard someone on the forum here who feeds a large herd that way.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I feed my show team in a small pen seperate to the rest of the herd. And they stay split overnight so they get plenty of Lucerne hay and grassy hay, the rest also get the same but this way it's less goats in the show team pen. Then in the morning all is fed and let out to pasture together and all day they have grassy hay available. I have a few different pens for night though. Show does that are over 1, show does under 1 but over 6 months, all does under 6 months have a pen to themselves, I have a pen for the older girls that get bullied or any in general that are bullied, then the rest of the herd in the big pen. Bucks are split as well at night. Show bucks, bucks under 1/2 and other bucks so normally 1 or 2 in each (if there is only one they get the wether buddy.) during the day all bucks go out together and all does. My show team gets a 18% sweet feed, cob mix and Lucerne chaff mixed together and given at 2 cups a goat twice a day. Mine are mini goats so maybe bigger goats need more grain? And they get unlimited Lucerne hay at night and grassy hay 24/7


----------



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

Ok, my feeding/ housing routine will probably be different then slot of others, because I have high quality, expensive wethers/does, who I can't afford to get sick. My main show goats are kept in separate pen on concrete. The pens are around 5 X6 (give or take a few inches, I haven't measured) they each get fed what in my opinion they need. So if goat #1 is a little over condition, he will get less then goat #2. This way I know who is getting what and I can monitor amount. They get a small handful of peanut hay, but that's more as a treat, since there is enough fiber in their feed to keep the rumen running without a problem. I do let them out each day to visit each other, but they each have a muzzle on.


----------

